# Wifi...



## just_grace (Jul 27, 2005)

Got wifi today, I can use my laptop anywhere, in bed, terrace, kitchen, great stuff. Just 3 euros amonth


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just_grace_
> Got wifi today, I can use my laptop anywhere, in bed, terrace, kitchen, great stuff. Just 3 euros amonth



There you go speaking some foriegn language. Is wifi something you would marry yourself to?


----------



## Solo Christo (Jul 29, 2005)

> There you go speaking some foriegn language. Is wifi something you would marry yourself to?


----------



## just_grace (Jul 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by just_grace_
> ...



 not as expensive or troublesome...  I joke.

No it's wirleless Internet. I can sit in the garden with my laptop and have Internet with no cables etc running back to the house.


----------

